# Chimney Removal



## xC0000005 (Nov 17, 2004)

Links don't seem to work for now.


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

I did a swarm removal from a chimney this year, tall house but swarm was about 10-12 feet down and I just dropped my bee-vac hose down and vac them up...... took about 1 hour


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I was thinking that if you tied a rag on a rope and doused it with Bee-Go and lowered it down the chimney below the bees stood next to the chimney with a bee vac, you'd be able to suck 'em up pretty easily. I imagine they would come boiling out, including the queen! I don't think the stink from the bee-go in the chimney would be much of a problem, unless you had a down draft and the damper open! lol 

Just another option to think about, and maybe shorten the amount of time on the roof.


----------



## geoffkb (Jul 2, 2007)

*Soflty softly catchee bee.*

I prefer the gentle approach where possible. The idea of the bees moving themselves, and ultimately the honey out of the chimney is very appealing to me even if it take a while.

I read about a variation on this method, which also removed the queen, involving a hose. I believe the box initially contained some brood with no queen, but I can't remember the details. Has anyone done this?


----------



## geoffkb (Jul 2, 2007)

*Bees escaping*

The house owner just called me to say there are lots of bees coming out of the fireplace, which there hasn't been for the past week. The funnel is still open at the top and bees are still exiting from there. 

The bees in the house are pooping everywhere!

Any ideas, or remedies? I suggested he makes sure they can't get past the damper in the chimney but I'm at a loss to understand what's happening!


----------

